# Is this twins or just a fluid sac



## vicky125

hi i was just wondering, i had a scan on monday and thursday last week and all was good and showing one but yesterday i had an unofficial scan for training purposes and the tech told me that i had a small bruise and a small sac of fluid. and just before the end of the scan the small sac of fluid turned into the last picture. they havent said anything about it so i was just wondering if its still a fluid sac or if its a second pregnancy.

first pic is thursdays scan, then the other 3 are yesterdays


----------



## ttc1soon

It looks like a hematoma (bruise) to me. I had one around baby A's sac, it ended up disappearing on its own a few weeks later.


----------



## vicky125

thanks, she asked if i was spotting because i had a bruise but when she showed me the bruise she pointed to the spot under this white arrow, it could wrap around to the top but im not sure. im going to talk to my midwife somtime tomorrow. what happens if its that?


----------



## Anidae

Hi, I've had subchorionic heamatomas with my daughter and also this pregnancy, it's just a bleed and very rarely causes problems, mostly they reabsorbe and we never bleed outwardly, we only know we even have them because of early scans picking them up. If we just had our 12 wk scan we might never have been aware of it. I didn't bleed out with my daughter but it was found at her 10 wk scan and was quite big. I bled for Nout a week with my twins between 5-6 weeks very heavily. I'm now 19 weeks and both are doing fab. So try not to worry these bleeds are more common than you think and are mostly just fine xx


----------



## drsquid

it is a subchorionic hemorrhage, not a second sac. sorry. the shape and appearance are wrong for a gestational sac. good luck with everything. i had one first tri. it eventually went away. you may get some brown bleeding etc


----------



## littlebabyboy

best of luck either way!


----------



## vicky125

thank you i won't find out for sure until my 12 week scan at the end of next month


----------



## Cjm1026

Hi Vicky I saw your post and am so glad I found it I just found out I'm expecting and went in today for ultrasound that they said it was either twins or fluid sac she said I was only 4 weeks pregnant but have had positives with many tests for a week now so that make me think twins did your fluid sac get mistaken for a twin? I'm so confused I can post a pic if I could figure out how lol


----------



## marymoomin

Exactly the same as my subchronic haematoma from my pregnancy with DD. Dispersed on its own.


----------



## Sandy76

I do have exactly the same question so I'll put it here in the same chain. There seems to be a huge additional sac in my scan at the weeks 7+3. The doc really couldn't say what it is. He said it's kind of a sac that usually is said to be gestational sac for twin, but he thought it's too irregular to be that. So what do you, Moms of twins or triplets, think about this? Could it be a large haematoma or another gestational sac or something else? There seems to be some stuff in the bottom of the additional sac as well, but doc didn't look at it closer. 

There' s the pic. Fetus with its sac on the right side and the additional on the left side. https://imgur.com/Qkx7dDt


----------



## YikesBaby

My guess in both cases mentioned would be a subchorionic hematoma, just based on how the "sac" looks. Attached is my early twin scan... and it looks quite different. But this is just my unprofessional opinion. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Twins.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## marymoomin

Presumably your twins are in the same sac?


----------



## Sandy76

It looks that way for me, too. YikesBaby's babies are in the same sac and they could be identical. I googled a bit and found out that fraternal twins could look like this for example: https://lizzardzone.com/images/Thomas_Kai/ultrasound_1.jpg They can have that kind of a broad "bridge" between them. 

But this is really tricky anyway. I'll go to see another doc for second opinion next week. Actually, the first doc didn't give any opinion, but said only he doesn't know what's in there. :)


----------



## YikesBaby

Mine are not in the same sac. They are DiDi and have two sacs, two placentas. You can see the dividing line in the pic.


----------



## Sandy76

YikesBaby: Are they fused Di Di? They look that way according to this link: https://www.babymed.com/sites/default/files/mono2_0.gif Maybe that's why they look so symmetrical. :)


----------



## DoubleTFun

My Didi twins are 2 distinct sacs side by side. There are definitely 2 sacs in your pic, but not sure if the second is a hematoma. At 9 weeks you could clearly see 2 fetuses in mine also.


----------



## YikesBaby

*sandy* - To be honest, I didn't know that those two scenarios existed. However, based on the pics and my more recent scans, I would say they must be fused. 

Like *DoubleTFun* my scan is at 9 weeks and both are clearly distinguishable.


----------



## DoubleTFun

9+6
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150309_09_54_05_Pro (2).jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sandy76

Thanks for the answers and pics! I'll get another scan tomorrow with another doc to get a second opinion. It'll be 8+2 then. Good to make sure, whatever that additional sac is. I guess I should get a proper follow-up for the situation which the first doc didn't provide. I'll let to know what comes up!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'll just throw mine in the mix as well lol 9+2

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/4db5c644-6cf8-4baf-8f8b-1b0bcb11a3f8_zps30a2d801.jpg

Hope tomorrow goes well x


----------



## AngelUK

Hm not saying it is either way but I have one scan pic of my twins that looked similar. I did not have a haematoma. The scan was at 7w5d. 
Sorry for the bad quality, I just took that pic with my phone. Very interested to find out tomorrow. Good luck :D


----------



## Sandy76

Well, it turned out to be sad news for us. Fetus had grown the whole week and was twice as long as it was on the previous scan, but then its little heart had stopped, maybe just few hours before the scan and there were no cardiac activity shown in placenta, neither. 

Doc said that his opinion is that the additional sac looked like another gestational sac which had stopped development earlier, maybe up to two weeks ago. He said that there seemed to be smaller, younger fetus inside which had passed away and that's why the sac had started to go distorted.

So I had a missed miscarriage at 8+2 weeks yesterday. Sometimes it goes that way, sad but true. I'm already a mother of two beautiful, healthy children so I'm not completely down with this. I hope I'll be more lucky next time. 

Thanks for the comments and pics, everyone, and all the best for you and your families!


----------



## AngelUK

Aw I am so sorry! Hugs to you and FX for next time!


----------



## xxshellsxx

so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## YikesBaby

So sorry hun! :(


----------

